# NEW 1/48 F-22 Raptor kit is here



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

My LHS (AAA Hobbies) got in the new Academy 1/48 scale F-22 Raptor kit yesterday, and it is a thing of beauty. I am normally just a sci-fi and monster modeler, but now I have one of these.

I have posted pictures of the kit as it came out of the box at the store, so check them out and drool.

http://s386.photobucket.com/albums/oo301/martinh65/F-22 Raptor/

We are exremely proud of the Raptor since it is built less that three miles from our LHS here in Marietta, Georgia.


----------



## MangoMan (Jul 29, 1999)

Cool, it's got the markings for some of the Langley birds. Very impressive.

I was coming out of the hospital at Langley a little while back, and got to see an amazing sight. Four F-22's, one at a time, coming low and slow (maybe 200 ft, maybe 60 kts, but prolly a little faster) over the runway, and then putting the pedal to the metal... and going straight up. :freak:

Almost ran off the road.


----------



## modelsj (May 12, 2004)

Wow, thanks for sharing! I have been waiting for this to come out. Like you I usually do sci-fi but have built the 1/32 a-10 and now building acadamy's 1/32 f-16. I really like the acadamy kits. The raptor looks big for a 1/48.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Its a pretty nice kit. I'd say its one of Academy's better/best offerings. More like thier good 1/32 F-18 Hornet and less like their abortion of an F-16 in that scale. Their F-22 is wayyyyyyyyy better than the oldish Italeri version.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Hey Martin,
I go to AAA once in a while too.
Any days you are there for sure? Perhaps we could meet up?

Vince

p.s. I'm proud of Raptor too. Been working on it for 15 years.


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

Vince, I believe that we know each other. Didn't you do the "steampunk" klingon ship early last year? 

Anyway,I will surely be there this Saturdat for our monthly IPMS chapter meeting. I will probably be thereby 1:00 and be out of there around 4:00. Hope to see you there.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

MartinHatfield said:


> Vince, I believe that we know each other. Didn't you do the "steampunk" klingon ship early last year?


Nope that wasn't me.
I hope to see you down at AAA someday.
Got lots of kid activities this weekend though...


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

What did that puppy cost?


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

It'll set ya back about $65.00.


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

Very similar parts to the Revell in 1/72.

Nice looking kit. Good looking airplane. Now, go build it.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I hope it doesn't have the sinkmarks on the weapons bay doors that the Revell kit has!


----------



## linksinachain (Oct 23, 2007)

Flew in formation with a couple of F-22's out of Langley last November on my way offshore from Newport News... No pictures can describe how *COOL *that vectored thrust is when it's in motion.
Might have to pick one of these up, thanks for the post!
Links


----------

